# overfeeding causing runny poos???



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Just wondering whether this may be why I'm having trouble with Samson's poos?
Sorry to be so graphic but his first poo is great, nice and firm and then if he does a second poo on his walk it will be really soft.
This happens all the time. Is it because I'm feeding him too much? I've read that overfeeding can cause this.
If it was his food not agreeing with him wouldn't it be runny all the time????

Hope you're not eating! Sorry!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has never had any runny poo's so can't give any advice. When we do go for a walk her first poo is very firm and then if she happens to have a second it's a bit soft but not runny. Not really sure why ??? It's a poo mystery


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I have read this too. Some dogs will eat and eat no matter how much you give them. If we are strict then Ollies are firm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

We seem to have the same with Darcie but dont seem to be overfeeding her - when she poos in the garden 90% of the time its normal and good but on a walk it can be runny and she struggles to go....? x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I also read that overfeeding can cause runny poo - but it is very hard to know whether you are overfeeding or not. 

I did find out that very often a poo had during a walk will be softer than a "usual" one....and this always happens to Gisgo. This is because the walking and excitement speeds up the transit of the "stuff" through their system and so less water can be absorbed and so the poo will be more runny. So it may just be excitement from on the walk. If Gisgo has a morning poo as usual and then a walk, he always manages an additional poo on the walk and it is always much softer. 

I would think that if the runny poo was a result of overfeeding - then that would be EVERY poo that would be runny and since you are getting nice firm ones also, its probably not that.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

First poos are solid as they have been in the bowels longer and more water has been absorbed by the body from them. Second poo's haven't been sitting there so long and therefore contain more liquid. That's as far as I understand it anyway. I may be wrong :behindsofa:


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Janet - you and I posted the same thing at the same time! So it must be true


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah great to know thanks Susan & Janet


----------

